# Townhouse Roof Question



## Singh (Jan 23, 2021)

I have an inside townhouse. My roof is lower than the adjoining townhouse on the left.

Please see the attached picture. 

Would like to know who is responsible for maintaining the side of the roof (I mean the white board on the left side going up to center of the roof).

Also what is the name of this board.


----------

